# Router Bench



## billw (20 Nov 2020)

OK so this is part two (or three actually) of my designs for my shop, this particular one is designed to complement my main bench (see Workbench Design ) and the main features are: -

1. 865mm height (shown here without castors which add 72mm)
2. 600x600 work surface
3.100x100 dog hole pattern, with edge of holes 50mm from sides - this means that when two benches are connected the 100mm spacing is retained
4. the small grooves shown on the top are for 4mm petal pins (might make these bigger) which will slot into the groove and into the dogholes on two units so pin them together at the correct angle
5. the t-track runs the full length so that the unit can be connected to either end of the workbench and still have access to slot the fence on
6. shown here with the UJK plate and Triton router
7. a few of the components are 1mm out at present.
8. the space underneath the router is meant to house a small vacuum for easy connection

Note that some minor refinements took place after I'd taken the second and third photos.


----------



## DBT85 (21 Nov 2020)

Only thing I'd say is don;t worry about the spacing between this and the main bench as you'd have to perfectly align one to the other and secure it in place for it to be useful anyway.


----------



## bp122 (21 Nov 2020)

Looks good. May I ask what the vertical surfaces is for on a router table? I'm intrigued if you use any router jigs on that.


----------



## Spectric (21 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> shown here with the UJK plate and Triton router


What is your final intention for the router, plate combination? Is it a fixed plate or lifter? I know the Triton can be adjusted from above because thats what I have been using but now I want better incremental control and because I already have the Triton router I am looking at going for the Jessem prestige lifter to deliver this level of control. If you search on these forums for a topic called "UJK router lift needs avoiding " you will find further info.


----------



## billw (21 Nov 2020)

bp122 said:


> Looks good. May I ask what the vertical surfaces is for on a router table? I'm intrigued if you use any router his on that.



It’s because the table is effectively an extension of my main work bench (see separate thread) which has the same panel.

I’m designing the units to be as multi-function as I can to make sure that all space is utilised as best possible, so whilst my main bench is quite small at 1200x600, the surface area can be extended by connecting other units when required.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2020)

You could secure it to the neighbouring benches with a clasp. 

Or with a side in French cleats 

Or with a plate and a wing nut / knob? 

Just a thought 

Cheers James


----------



## billw (21 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> What is your final intention for the router, plate combination? Is it a fixed plate or lifter? I know the Triton can be adjusted from above because thats what I have been using but now I want better incremental control and because I already have the Triton router I am looking at going for the Jessem prestige lifter to deliver this level of control. If you search on these forums for a topic called "UJK router lift needs avoiding " you will find further info.


The triton was selected because of the ability to adjust height from over the table, although obviously the design means it’s pretty easy to access the router underneath as well.

The use of UJK plate was mainly as an example, obviously it is pretty easy to simple change it to any other one.

I’ve read the thread and I figure that as a hobbyist I probably have the time to tinker with manual settings and not be too worried if they’re marginally out or it takes me half an hour to mess about. Luckily, time is not money for me. That doesn’t mean I’d never get an automatic lift, but at least my table plan is already built to accept the UJK one!


----------



## billw (21 Nov 2020)

Jameshow said:


> You could secure it to the neighbouring benches with a clasp.
> 
> Or with a side in French cleats
> 
> ...



Yup many ways of doing it but a one piece metal fixing seems quite easy even if I have to get them custom made. The proposed solution means that the holes line up even if the rest of the surfaces aren’t quite accurate.


----------



## Doug B (22 Nov 2020)

Do you only intend to have dust extraction above the table on the fence?


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> Do you only intend to have dust extraction above the table on the fence?



The original design had the router contained within a box that had under table dust extraction, it would be fairly easy to make this add-on, but for the time being yes I'll just be relying on building a fence with extraction.


----------



## Spectric (22 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> The use of UJK plate was mainly as an example, obviously it is pretty easy to simple change it to any other one.



Becareful, you are probably already aware but their are some variation in plate sizes, once you have made such a nice looking table you want a size that suits your end wishes. I began just like you but seem to have grown out of my current setup and want better height adjustment, the worry here is that one thing leads to another and with decent height adjustment I might start looking at fences, ones with better positioning such as the Incra .


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Nov 2020)

Have you considered the Incra 7518 plate its pre drilled for the Tritons including the winder hole, 10mm solid ali with magnet fixed insert plates and the standard American size which means you have plenty of options if you ever wanted to upgrade to a lift.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

Peter Sefton said:


> Have you considered the Incra 7518 plate its pre drilled for the Tritons including the winder hole, 10mm solid ali with magnet fixed insert plates and the standard American size which means you have plenty of options if you ever wanted to upgrade to a lift.



I hadn't no but that's a lovely looking plate. I guess the gold fits in with my Valchromat colour scheme too.

The plates are marginally different in size so I can't see a problem.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> Becareful, you are probably already aware but their are some variation in plate sizes, once you have made such a nice looking table you want a size that suits your end wishes. I began just like you but seem to have grown out of my current setup and want better height adjustment, the worry here is that one thing leads to another and with decent height adjustment I might start looking at fences, ones with better positioning such as the Incra .



Well true indeed, but I suppose I could simply fill in the router plate area and repurpose it for something else!


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> I hadn't no but that's a lovely looking plate. I guess the gold fits in with my Valchromat colour scheme too.
> 
> The plates are marginally different in size so I can't see a problem.



Valchromat is a great material, we have an MDF template for people who are making up their own tops if you go down the route of a standard plate size.


----------



## billw (9 Dec 2020)

OK so a few design tweaks later and this is what I'm now aiming at. I've bought the router, and will go with the Incra plate (I like the insert that sits under the grub screws to stop them digging into the wood), and Incra track, which now won't run the whole way across the table but instead terminate in two recesses. I think this solution looks neater anyway and easier if the bench is against a wall etc. Since my main workbench project is waiting for parts, I'll crack on with this now.


----------



## mikej460 (9 Dec 2020)

Nice design Bill. Given that the Triton has a plastic dust port will you be splitting the dust extraction between the router and fence? If so what will you use as a Y piece? I'm building a temporary table for my TRA001 so want to make sure I get no dust build up.


----------



## billw (10 Dec 2020)

mikej460 said:


> Nice design Bill. Given that the Triton has a plastic dust port will you be splitting the dust extraction between the router and fence? If so what will you use as a Y piece? I'm building a temporary table for my TRA001 so want to make sure I get no dust build up.



My initial thoughts were just to have fence extraction, and with my opting not to take the switch cover off, I'm not sure how much of an issue dust will be as the reviews suggest that the unit is pretty robust in keeping dust out.

I'm planning to keep the vacuum under the router bench so adding a second hose wouldn't be an issue but I haven't looked at potential solutions.


----------



## billw (10 Dec 2020)

This morning I found out how much experience counts. Cutting all the components for my workbench took hours and hours. I had to figure out all sorts of stuff, and doing it on the floor was a nuisance. This time, I still did it on the floor but I was prepared. Easily under a couple of hours to get the ply board down into strips lengthways, and then each strip into components.

This time I left everything overlength so I can trim it down as needed once glued up, rather than cutting everything first and then glueing. Since there's significantly less part this time I'm hoping it'll be quite a speedy build.


----------



## mikej460 (10 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> My initial thoughts were just to have fence extraction, and with my opting not to take the switch cover off, I'm not sure how much of an issue dust will be as the reviews suggest that the unit is pretty robust in keeping dust out.
> 
> I'm planning to keep the vacuum under the router bench so adding a second hose wouldn't be an issue but I haven't looked at potential solutions.


That's reassuring and sounds like a plan so and I'll do the same, it can always be modified if it becomes an issue.


----------



## billw (14 Dec 2020)

So today I got most of the way through getting the legs done. Unlike the workbench which had legs/base/worktop as three separate sections, this one will just have two, as most of the base components need to be connected to the worktop during construction and then dropped onto the leg section at the end.

My main concern is getting heights correct, luckily with the way it fits together I can make adjustments easily using shims or just skimming a mm or two off the crossbeams that slot into the top of the legs.

Tomorrow I'm planning on glueing up the two leg sections and then the next day hopefully connecting them together. My timelines always slide though, at least there's no rush since I don't have the router plate anyway.


----------



## billw (14 Dec 2020)

Leg sections now getting glued up. The top is just a spacer to keep the other end the correct distance apart. I measured out the correct dimensions of the finished sections onto the plywood and drew around them, then checked the diagonals. Then I just knew that if the outer edges of the sections fitted onto the lines I drew, they were as good as square. Saved constantly checking diagonals and tinkering with them. Seems to have worked quite well. I've got the components cut that will join these two together, so that's tomorrow's job. 







That gap is because I managed to cut the piece a bit short, I'll just stick a piece on to fill it later.


----------



## DBT85 (15 Dec 2020)

Looking forward to seeing this finished so I can see what you did wrong and make my own! Made a jig to route some dados the other day, put the flippin router in and the base was too wide!


----------



## billw (16 Dec 2020)

More glueing up today.






You'll notice that the lower rails are oriented differently to the ones further up I did this because it looks nicer with the faces and edges matching. Actually it's because I drilled the pocket holes in the wrong side. I can cover up the lower ones with a shelf.

I've started doing the Valchromat top. My tracksaw brilliantly can't reach 45 degrees so I'm using the bandsaw which is absolutely bang on, and I'll tidy it up carefully using a block plane with a lot of guides and marks to makes sure the cut stays straight.


----------



## MikeK (16 Dec 2020)

Before you try the bandsaw, have you considered putting a thin board under one edge of the guide rail to increase the angle for the track saw?


----------



## billw (16 Dec 2020)

MikeK said:


> Before you try the bandsaw, have you considered putting a thin board under one edge of the guide rail to increase the angle for the track saw?



Such an incredibly simple idea that had obviously not crossed my mind!! I will investigate that option tomorrow.


----------



## DBT85 (16 Dec 2020)

Wait, what tracksaw can't get to 45?


----------



## billw (16 Dec 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Wait, what tracksaw can't get to 45?



It's a Revolution one. I'm now concerned that I'm getting confused and it might go just OVER 45 degrees and I'm measuring from the wrong side of the right angle


----------



## DBT85 (16 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> It's a Revolution one. I'm now concerned that I'm getting confused and it might go just OVER 45 degrees and I'm measuring from the wrong side of the right angle


 

I think many go to 47 or something.


----------



## billw (17 Dec 2020)

@DBT85 it turns out there was a depth stop screw on the saw that was set too high and stopped the saw from reaching 45 deg 

serves me right for not reading the instructions.


----------



## Jester129 (17 Dec 2020)

Instructions? There are instructions? Is that some gibberish on paper in the box? Aren't those meant as packing and to be recycled?


----------



## Spectric (17 Dec 2020)

With holes in the worktop it opens up the potential for jigs that are not so easy on a tradition holeless top. Look at this corner radius jig.


----------



## billw (17 Dec 2020)

Lots of progress today, got both Valchromat parts cut and started doing the frame to fix to them. Some nice 45 degree angles at last!






Started getting the rest of the base components tidied up and cut to length.









Looking good!


----------



## TRITON (17 Dec 2020)

Nice colour.


----------



## DBT85 (17 Dec 2020)

Looking great Bill. How much did the Valchromat run you in the end? and how have you planned to use the offcuts? Are you about to get a Villa themes knife block? lol


----------



## billw (18 Dec 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Looking great Bill. How much did the Valchromat run you in the end? and how have you planned to use the offcuts? Are you about to get a Villa themes knife block? lol



Each sheet was about £90 inc VAT, cutting was about £20 and delivery £55.

Not sure about offcuts, might use them to make the fence for the router.


----------



## billw (21 Dec 2020)

Lots of glueing up this weekend. The base is finished so I'm now working on the top. Looks nice from a distance, as much of anything I try to make does....






The mitred join is alright-ish. I tried to aim for getting the angle right even if it left a gap, figuring I can fill the gap in using scraps and sawdust later on if it really bothers me.






So it is 90 degrees? YES!






aaaaaaand no.






I can see what's happened as this strut is meant to touch the leg, it does at the other end which is registering 90 degrees.






So the answer would be to try and cramp this together and glue it up, although I suspect that'll put some terrible strain on somewhere else so I might have to try it very gently to see if it works.

If it doesn't well, it's not a million miles out and the front is only an extension to the main bench if I need to prop up pieces longer than 1.2m. Probably won't happen much.

The next thing that needs doing is the last part of the frame that connects to base to the top. That's currently glued up and drying. I need to shellac the base before I do much more construction work.

Last things to do will be: -
1. fit the track and router insert plate (Incra)
2. drill the MFT holes (probably Parf system since I need it for bench)
3. apply a suitable finish to the valchromat
4. make a router fence (got a nice simple design from internet that I'll tinker slightly with)
5. rout hundreds of pieces of scrap ply as practice


----------



## DBT85 (21 Dec 2020)

If you're that fussed shim the frame to make the two bits of Valchromat square to each other.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Today the next stage parts arrived. Incra router plate with aluminium insert to support the grub screws from digging in, three lengths of incra t-track (2 for the fence to slide along and one on the fence itself to fit accessories such as feather boards), and the parf system to put the dog holes in. 

It's been too cold to put the shellac on - it's not possible to bring the thing inside to dry either, so really got no idea when I'll be able to do that task.

Might get a length of mitre track as I've seen a really nice fence on Banggood. It's one of those things I can do later on if I feel like it I suppose.

Feels good to see the finishing line, especially now the workbench is so close to completion too.


----------



## billw (31 Dec 2020)

I cocked up doing one of the grooves with the router today, oops. Luckily it's on the front and doesn't matter that much. I might repair it at some point since I have plenty of scraps of valchromat.

The dog holes are all done, just waiting for the router bit so I can do the recess for the plate and the grooves for the track.


----------



## billw (6 Jan 2021)

Router plate in.







I've just routed out the t-track grooves, I stopped short of where I needed to be (playing safe!) so I need to chisel out the last bits on both sides. Depth seems ok but I used a 19mm bit an the track is 3/4" to it's a tight fit widthwise. I'll just hammer it in and glue it down.

Things left to do include rewiring the router to put the NVR in, make a small box for housing it and then attack to one of the legs. I'll add a few hooks and things to hold the depth control rod, the spanner, and the other collet.

After that I guess it's pretty much done but I might add a couple of drawers into the space at the bottom which can store router bits. Seems a sensible use of the gap.

Couple of layers of shellac for the ply and Osmo for the valchromat and job's a good-ish-un.


----------



## billw (6 Jan 2021)

Oh - I need a fence too. Struggling to decide on a design though, well also choice of materials.


----------



## mikej460 (6 Jan 2021)

Splendid job that man!


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Jan 2021)

Looks very smart!


----------



## Spectric (6 Jan 2021)

What that now requires is an LS positioner as shown by the dutch woodworker


----------



## Doug B (6 Jan 2021)

Looking good so far Bill.

I opted for a piece of aluminium angle for my fence, I cut slots for adjustable MDF sacrificial fences & a dust port.





It needed a little attention to get it perfectly square but once it was I sprayed it black & made a MDF housing to hold the extractor hose






I drilled two holes either side of the dust port in the base of the the fence which allows backwards & forwards movement via slots in the table.
It’s a good few years old now & ive replaced the sacrificial mdf fences a time or two which was to be expected but all in all it’s worked very well.
Here it is in use.


----------



## billw (6 Jan 2021)

Peter Sefton said:


> Looks very smart!



The Incra stuff is great too Peter, the plate is absolutely superb. Would never have coped without the template though!  

Expect an order for some mitre track in the near future!


----------



## billw (6 Jan 2021)

Spectric said:


> What that now requires is an LS positioner as shown by the dutch woodworker




Haha yeah I did look at that but £££££££££ and would have meant having one large bench instead of the separate units I plumped for in the end. I could fix the two together easily enough, but as I will reveal in a later post there's a reason that wouldn't quite work at the moment.


----------



## billw (6 Jan 2021)

Doug B said:


> Looking good so far Bill.
> 
> I opted for a piece of aluminium angle for my fence, I cut slots for adjustable MDF sacrificial fences & a dust port.
> 
> ...



Yes I fancy a similar design although might just use ply for the frame and some valchromat for the faces, I have plenty lying around that needs using. I also wanted to build in a t-track on the front face to hold things like a perspex protection plate and feather boards. 

Also seen some handy things (maybe @mikej460 ) like having a holder on the back of the fence for tools, or some slots for commonly used router bits.


----------



## Ruffdog64 (7 Jan 2021)

Nice job,I’m in the process of building mine but having trouble finding the screws to hold the router to the plate, any ideas where might find some?


----------



## Silent-impact (7 Jan 2021)

Nice, where did you get your valchromat from? I am trying to find some in the midlands but all suppliers seem to be in London


----------



## billw (7 Jan 2021)

Ruffdog64 said:


> Nice job,I’m in the process of building mine but having trouble finding the screws to hold the router to the plate, any ideas where might find some?



My plate came with the screws, as it's specifically designed for the router.


----------



## billw (7 Jan 2021)

Silent-impact said:


> Nice, where did you get your valchromat from? I am trying to find some in the midlands but all suppliers seem to be in London



Avonply were by far and away the cheapest supplier, although I arranged my own transport as they wanted £125+VAT and I booked an online service for under £55 inc VAT.

Sydenhams Plywood & Panel Products (formerly Avon Plywood) Stocks


----------



## billw (7 Jan 2021)

Grooves routed and chiselled square at the end.





Track fitted. Luckily there's two batons under the top where the track goes so I can just screw it in securely. The router plate looks recessed because there's a separate supporting rim that sits underneath it which isn't in place in this photo.






What happens when you lift the router out before it's fully stopped spinning, and it makes you jump. Lesson learned.






I'll probably do the same thing as I will with the groove on the vertical panel, just cut around the error to make a square section ten drop a filler piece in. It'll be noticeable but not a problem.

Or I might just leave it there because it doesn't really matter.


----------



## eribaMotters (7 Jan 2021)

I'm not sure how much/if any of this is relevant. Router table and box
I've been using this for many years now and apart from a groove running along the length of the table I cannot really think of anything I would change.

Colin


----------



## mikej460 (7 Jan 2021)

Ruffdog64 said:


> Nice job,I’m in the process of building mine but having trouble finding the screws to hold the router to the plate, any ideas where might find some?


If there are no screws supplied with the insert plate you could use the screws that secure the router plate to the router (you attach the router to the insert plate with the router plate removed). If your insert plate is thicker than your router plate then try eBay once you've worked out the size you need. I've just ordered longer counter sunk machine screws for a circle cutting template I'm making.


----------



## mikej460 (7 Jan 2021)

duplicate response deleted


----------



## mikej460 (7 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> I'll probably do the same thing as I will with the groove on the vertical panel, just cut around the error to make a square section ten drop a filler piece in. It'll be noticeable but not a problem.


Mix a load of that 'Purple Haze' with a bit of wood glue and slap it in Bill


----------



## mikej460 (7 Jan 2021)

Lovely table Bill, nice drawers Colin


----------



## billw (7 Jan 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Mix a load of that 'Purple Haze' with a bit of wood glue and slap it in Bill



Oh god I don't know how long I spent vacuuming it up today. It's everywhere. I'm going to have to remove everything off the cleats and clean them.


----------



## eribaMotters (7 Jan 2021)

If you don't make a mess then you haven't done a good job.

Colin


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (7 Jan 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> If you don't make a mess then you haven't done a good job.
> 
> Colin


I sweep everything into a pile, hoover it with the dust extractor then open the garage door and blow the rest outside!


----------



## DBT85 (8 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> What happens when you lift the router out before it's fully stopped spinning, and it makes you jump. Lesson learned.


Yeah you stop doing that pretty early


----------



## Doug B (9 Jan 2021)

We all learn by our mistakes Bill & we learn more correcting them.
As has been said I’d use some of your collected purple dust & mix it with glue, I’d opt for epoxy resin though such as Araldite, do a small test mix first to see how it looks when dry. I’d definitely fill the hole though as if your luck is anything like mine I’d end up catching something important in it & regret not sorting it before.


----------



## Spectric (9 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> Expect an order for some mitre track in the near future!


Have you thought of this system instead, far more versatile than mitre track 









Micro Jig MATCHFIT Dovetail Clamps - Pair


Create your own dovetail clamp tracks with any standard 1/2” 14-degree dovetail router bit, eliminating the need for expensive aluminium tracks.




woodworkersworkshop.co.uk





and the system demonstrated MATCHFIT Woodworking Jig and Fixture System | #1 Best-Seller in Jigs and Fixtures


----------



## billw (9 Jan 2021)

Doug B said:


> We all learn by our mistakes Bill & we learn more correcting them.
> As has been said I’d use some of your collected purple dust & mix it with glue, I’d opt for epoxy resin though such as Araldite, do a small test mix first to see how it looks when dry. I’d definitely fill the hole though as if your luck is anything like mine I’d end up catching something important in it & regret not sorting it before.



Well I have plenty of scraps and shavings to build up a patch, I'll give this a go. I Might use a large chunk to fill most of the error, then patch it up with a resin mix. It probably will be noticeable, but on the other hand I think like you say, having a flat surface is more important than aesthetics.


----------



## billw (9 Jan 2021)

Spectric said:


> Have you thought of this system instead, far more versatile than mitre track
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got grooves for those on the front of the benches already (although I haven't got any clamps yet  )

The mitre track was more because I was thinking of having a mitre fence to work with angles that aren't 45 or 90. I could easily make some blocks to hold pieces at various angles, but then I'd need a stack of them which takes up a lot of room.

Obviously on the vertical sections there's not much call for anything other than clamps, so mitre track seems a bit excessive. I could certainly also run grooves across the benchtop though if the only need was clamping.


----------



## Spectric (9 Jan 2021)

I think you will find that with a matrix of these dovetail grooves any angle is possible using the green fixings. It is just so versatile and if you watch the video it has so many uses and especially with making jigs. I never got the point of benchdogs until I realised putting dovetail groves inbetween suddenly gavethem a whole new purpose and made it possible to use benchdogs for location and grooves for clamping.


----------



## billw (12 Jan 2021)

Started on the fence today. Hacksawed down the head of a couple of coach bolts to fit into the t-track, one works slightly better than the other, but I had two bolts lying around that I doubt I'd ever use so that was a bonus. I've made most of the carcass but found out that the piece of valchromat I had cut to size is actually not flat, so I'll need to replace it.

I've also made a small box to go behind the NVR which sits nicely on one of the cross beams in the base, I'm just waiting on some clips to finish wiring it up properly. The height adjuster and collet spanner are both hanging from the legs now so they're easily accessible. WIll make a little tray to put spare collets, hex keys and spare screws etc. 

Will post some photos soon.


----------



## stimpy (12 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> The Incra stuff is great too Peter, the plate is absolutely superb. Would never have coped without the template though!
> 
> Expect an order for some mitre track in the near future!



Haha... I was gonna say I presume you had a template!! Just made my template this afternoon and it won't be looking quite so grand!.. ( But better than I expected - ahem!)..


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (13 Jan 2021)

Get some.e more photos uploaded!!


----------



## billw (13 Jan 2021)

Marked out the main two boards.






Tested the fit of the board on the table to make sure the holes were in the right place. One of these bolts runs really well, the other is a stubborn little so and so.






Started test fitting the pieces together






Looking good so far!






I only have two of the support pieces cut which is why they've moved on the last photo.

My 6mm router bit should arrive tomorrow so I'll be able to finish off doing the slots. The dut port area needs tidying up too. I've cut the perspex for the guard but that needs grooves in it too.


----------



## mikej460 (13 Jan 2021)

Very smart Bill


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (13 Jan 2021)

All coming along nicely ! you love your Purple MDF ( Joke ) - The Ply looks jolly nice stuff too, all we seem to be able to get here is crappy stuff!

Must try to get outside and start doing mine tomorrow, want to be able to offset the outfeed table in increments of say 0.5mm using shims to be able to kind of use the router as a table top thickness if you get my drift but on its side to edge joint boards


----------



## Snettymakes (14 Jan 2021)

I particularly like the coloured mdf, it very much changes the look. I've enjoyed Dennis's use of black (charcoal?) MDF.


----------



## TRITON (14 Jan 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> If you don't make a mess then you haven't done a good job.
> 
> Colin


Er...um... Thank goodness for that, I was getting worried..


----------



## billw (14 Jan 2021)

More done today - if Amazon would get a shift on and deliver my 6mm router bit I could do pretty much everything except fit the cover for the dust port.

So when I trimmed down the coach bolts I realised the cut offs were long enough to make two shafts for holding the front panels on. I've got some male handles but the shaft is too short on them. I've found some M6 washers too so I've barely had to spend anything extra to make this. 









Once the slots are routed into the vertical back plate I can start glueing it all up.


----------



## billw (14 Jan 2021)

Getting there!






Left a couple of parts to cure overnight, will fix a few more tomorrow but all the grooves and holes are cut and done. I have one part left to make, the dust port cover, but I tried one of my hole drills earlier (came with the Makita drill) and it was absolutely pants.

All things considered though I should have a fully functioning fence after tomorrow. I might need to replace the parts that clip into the t-track at some point although I tested them today and they held out OK.


----------



## mikej460 (14 Jan 2021)

Excellent stuff Bill, it's looking great, was it a hole saw or a forstner bit you tied for the dust port? I used a forstner.


----------



## billw (14 Jan 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Excellent stuff Bill, it's looking great, was it a hole saw or a forstner bit you tied for the dust port? I used a forstner.



Yeah hole saw. I think I might go down the forstner route, although during today's testing the extraction from the router's port cleaned most of the mess up, so I might leave the additional table top extraction as something to do in the future.

I actually have bench space and tools to make something proper now!


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (14 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> Yeah hole saw. I think I might go down the forstner route, although during today's testing the extraction from the router's port cleaned most of the mess up, so I might leave the additional table top extraction as something to do in the future.
> 
> I actually have bench space and tools to make something proper now!




It's looking good !!


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (14 Jan 2021)

What router is it? Are you enclosing it in under the table?


----------



## billw (14 Jan 2021)

Roberto Flintofski said:


> What router is it? Are you enclosing it in under the table?



Triton TRA001, and nope, leaving it exposed so I can easily adjust it when necessary.


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Connector pins for the NVR have arrived so I can wire the router to the table.







Yes, I made an error because I watched someone using a router on YT and though ok that’s how you do it. Christ. Thank god for cut offs and filler.






I have now fitted the NVR box and the little box to hold bits and pieces.


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Fitting the cross t-track for feather boards etc. The repair worked well!


----------



## NickVanBeest (15 Jan 2021)

Nice! 

Can you build me a fence as well, 600 mm long?  

_Just kidding, but normal work is keeping me a little too busy at the moment to have any fun with my own project... _


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Fitted.





Under the table


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (15 Jan 2021)

All looking very useable


----------



## mikej460 (15 Jan 2021)

Very impressive - Got to the sexiest router table known to man


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Very impressive - Got to the sexiest router table known to man



I have to say that warts and all I’m pretty pleased with it. I had a few router bits arrive today so I had a quick go with some of them and it all went very well.

suppose I had better finish my marketing assignment before I get too carried away making things!


----------



## mikej460 (15 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> I have to say that warts and all I’m pretty pleased with it. I had a few router bits arrive today so I had a quick go with some of them and it all went very well.
> 
> suppose I had better finish my marketing assignment before I get too carried away making things!


ah yes...marketing assignments, I do remember those


----------

